# Serpentine belt replacement



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All:

I have a squeaky belts on startup. I read a bunch of helpful posts on the forum, and then read through the 12 or so pages in the Service manual(well worth the money) that describe diagnostics for belt squeals, squeaks, whines, etc. So I am all set to get to it next weekend.

I've already picked up replacement belts from the local Autozone (in case I need them). My question is this, has anyone used the "Goodyear Gatorback" serpentine belt? The part number is 40607756PK1970. It cost $10 more than the stock Duralast belt. I was just curious whether it was worth the money, or whether it was a marketing ploy.

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesnt matter how many belts you buy. alot of GTOS have this problem. My g/f 05 had about $5k warrenty work and they still can't fingure it out. All belts, pullys, ect were replaced several times. Always comes back. Even did diffrent belt brands.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Doesnt matter how many belts you buy. alot of GTOS have this problem. My g/f 05 had about $5k warrenty work and they still can't fingure it out. All belts, pullys, ect were replaced several times. Always comes back. Even did diffrent belt brands.


Thanks for the info. I read about moisture on the belts at startup, worn belts, dirty/misaligned pulleys, etc. It's only on startup, so not a big deal. I'll take a look and see how it goes.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

People who use the Gatorback belt are pleased with them. I have one in my trunk as a spare.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> People who use the Gatorback belt are pleased with them. I have one in my trunk as a spare.


I've used Gatorback on all my cars in the past. Never once been disappointed with them. Worth the extra few bucks.


----------



## danekejt (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm having the squeeling belt issue all the time when im driving. Took it to the stealership and they "cleaned" the belt and that would fix it. yeah right by the time i got to the road from the parking lot it was back. Please tell me this squeeling can be fixed. Its big time annoying. 

John
06 GTO (newly purchased)


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

Try the gator backs. I replaced my stock belts with the duralast belts, and in thousand miles they were squeaking again. I'm running the gator backs now and I'm squeak free.


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

I used a gatorback on my other car which is a Celica 00'. It it known to have serpentine belt whine. After doing this, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

hsv said:


> Thanks for the info. I read about moisture on the belts at startup, worn belts, dirty/misaligned pulleys, etc. It's only on startup, so not a big deal. I'll take a look and see how it goes.


That's when I get it, if its been raining, or just humid. Goes away after it warms up every time.


----------

